# BeechTree-Crane-Removal



## Reg (Oct 31, 2008)

Although still very vigorous, this tree had hollowed out from the base right through to the major limbs. Next to a busy road and school, it was condemned, unfortunately....

Anyway, it was our job to remove it safely....so traffic control a 50 tonne crane and adequate man-power, everything went pretty smoothly....not bad weather for filming either!

Enjoy the vid guys. Thanks

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LO1cRBM9BUM


----------



## masiman (Oct 31, 2008)

That was sweeeet!!

I liked the soundtrack too. Wish you had put another piece in there after if finished.

I was impressed with the nice balance you found on each piece. Almost no vertical butt movement on any of the limbs. I think one had a little but not much. Your crane operator was smooth too. Funny little half moon shape in the main spar at the top.

In one of the segments early on you are safetied way to the up and the left. What were you tied into there? I like your jacket too, looks clean and professional. Is it a standard arbo jacket over there? I have seen others with that jacket but not sure if it was only you in those vids.

Last question....what helmet cam are you using? I have thought of getting one for some of my climbs but also for some mtb singletrack rides.

Awesome vid!


----------



## Reg (Nov 1, 2008)

masiman said:


> That was sweeeet!!
> 
> I liked the soundtrack too. Wish you had put another piece in there after if finished.
> 
> ...



Thankyou brother, I'm sure glad at least one person liked it

I was tied into the half-moon piece right up until it was removed....had to clear it of snags to begin with but it was worth it.

The jacket is made by stein....waterproof, breathable, durable and obviously hi-visibility which was handy on this occasion because at the start, the crane-op and I could hardly see each other, what with all that foliage *(See Photo)*

The HelmetCam is the pov1 http://www.vio-pov.com/


----------



## rbtree (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, ya already know i liked it, Reg!! 

did ya make your crane slings? and how do you adjust length? tie them with some excess tail? I didn't see a prussic......What material are they? I have to make some.....

Different application, but I've used a length of Plasma (36k tensile at 1/2 inch) to facilitate a high tie on dead wood, (typically an upright stem), then a series of marls, so that if it breaks, each piece is still attached.


----------



## Reg (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks



rbtree said:


> did ya make your crane slings? and how do you adjust length? tie them with some excess tail? I didn't see a prussic......What material are they? I have to make some.....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> They're just 4m L 20mm Diam dead-eye's. Yes I just tie them with the bite at the desired point and use up the excess with marl's. We managed with 2 on all but a couple of lifts that needed a little more support


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice Work Reg! I did the American twin of that tree this summer, but no crane! It is sad that when they get that big is also when they start to rot from the inside! Mine had just begun to rot at the base. Took two full days to rig and lower down. I would have loved to use a crane! Thank you for sharing. You do truly outstanding work, stay safe!


----------



## deevo (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice work Reg, very smooth crane operator as well! Is that a 372 your running there?


----------



## Reg (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks.



> Nice work Reg, very smooth crane operator as well! Is that a 372 your running there?



deevo, that was a 390 with 30in bar and then the 3120 with 42in for the wider stuff.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2008)

That a big beech. Hard to beleive it was standing by looking at the trunk. How many hours? You never take video of yourself tying em off and lets have a look at the handsome Reg too. Huh?
Don't work to hard buddy
I was actually more impressed by how long the ladder was. That was a joke to.


----------



## Reg (Nov 2, 2008)

treemandan said:


> That a big beech. Hard to beleive it was standing by looking at the trunk. How many hours? You never take video of yourself tying em off and lets have a look at the handsome Reg too. Huh?
> Don't work to hard buddy
> I was actually more impressed by how long the ladder was. That was a joke to.



Thanks
I'd say I was probably about three and half to four hours in the tree, although for much of that time I was just waiting around while the crane was moving the logs about for the guys.

The youtube duration doesn't allow for much time but yeah I could've slipped a little more slinging in there. In truth though, a guy was asking about balancing horizontals on another forum so I had him in mind when I edited the video. 

You need to tied in first before getting up that particular ladder mate, its a wobbly one I can tell you!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2008)

Reg said:


> Thanks
> I'd say I was probably about three and half to four hours in the tree, although for much of that time I was just waiting around while the crane was moving the logs about for the guys.
> 
> The youtube duration doesn't allow for much time but yeah I could've slipped a little more slinging in there. In truth though, a guy was asking about balancing horizontals on another forum so I had him in mind when I edited the video.
> ...



Is the ladders' name Rickey?
To save some rigging I usually just tie the tip of outstrected branches and notch the top to pull it up. I have never taken on a tree that big with a crane by myself. It truly was a monster and I would have most assuredly gotten a ride in, no ladder. Looks like work. Just another day at the office for Reg Coates though... I am going to crawl back into my hole now, sell my saw and become a carny.


----------



## rbtree (Nov 2, 2008)

With stupid regulations like no hook riding, it's takes more time to get out to tip tie. And, balancing the loads has the side advantage of being much faster to set down. it also takes less time to make the cut. As well, tip tying requires tying in where the limb is weaker, thus a slight risk of breakage, which might necessitate multiple tie points..or at least marling the load as insurance against breakage.

Our ANSI Z-133 allows riding the ball (properly tied in above it), but many crane companies still don't allow it. Luckily, there's a few here that do.


----------



## rbtree (Nov 2, 2008)

Reg said:


> They're just 4m L 20mm Diam dead-eye's. Yes I just tie them with the bite at the desired point and use up the excess with marl's. We managed with 2 on all but a couple of lifts that needed a little more support



Cool....I want to make some in different lengths. right now, all I have is one appx 25 foot length of 36k Plasma, which isn't even spliced, so right away, about 50% of that strength is lost in the knot. That length is good for marling a brittle dead tree.....

Easy stuff to splice, I just gotta get on it.....my local guy with his wholesale prices is the cat's meow, too! Will add chafe tubing in the eye, which needs to be large enough to fit in the crane hook easily---I'd think 6 inches is big enuf?


As we do so few decurrent trees, I've seldom needed such slings....just use the fabric ones that crane ops carry...which pretty mcuh suck!

I might also make some from normal double braid, as it's plenty strong for most work, knots and grips better, but is harder to splice.


----------



## rbtree (Nov 2, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Is the ladders' name Rickey?
> QUOTE]
> 
> "Rickety", right, Reg?
> ...


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice work, need to get you a 20"-24" bar for that saw, 30" seemed like a lot to swing around on the limb cuts. Impressed with the balance of the cuts also. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rbtree (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah! 

Reg, you need a ported 5100 20", or a 359 24" both will be about as fast as that 390 with a 30", if its bone stock...

i could fix you up......given time...

am looking at an ebay 359 currently, to replace my stolen modded 357.

hearing pro a must though, for anyone within a 10 block radius....


----------



## Reg (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.

Perhaps I could do with something in-between my 200t and the 390....

I'm primarily a freelance climber though you see, so generally keep the gear to essentials only.


----------



## custom8726 (Nov 2, 2008)

I commented about this job on another forum but once again, Nice work!!


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2008)

rbtree said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> > Is the ladders' name Rickey?
> ...


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2008)

I also guess I should get me one of those birght shiney jackets and stop dressing like a guerilla.


----------



## JTinaTree (Nov 2, 2008)

Recoates , A Master at his work.... I enjoy all your videos and have watched them over and over.. I am sure it takes alot of practice and rigging knowledge to learn how to balance big wood like you do useing a crane


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Reg.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 4, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I also guess I should get me one of those birght shiney jackets and stop dressing like a guerilla.



I have found that for a quick solution, just go to a local outdoor store and by a couple of cheap hunter orange vests. I usually keep 3-4 in my container that keeps all the safety gear.


----------



## SLlandscape (Nov 4, 2008)

super cool and awsome vid. I'm jealous that you had the use of a crane.


----------



## Ed*L (Nov 6, 2008)

Damn! that is one awsome piece of work! You definately know how to rig! Nice smooth crane operator too!

Thanks for posting!    

Ed


----------



## Toddppm (Nov 6, 2008)

Very, very impressive. Got that down in 4 hours?WOW! 

How did they get rid of all of that so fast, close dump site and multiple trucks?


----------



## Reg (Nov 6, 2008)

Well thanks again guys, I appreciate the encouragement. You know posting on the forums is almost an out-let after a job as such. My wife is usually gazing round the room before I even get through a single work related sentence....so being able to share with folks who actually _get it_ is quite something  



> How did they get rid of all of that so fast, close dump site and multiple trucks?



There were 4 guys chipping so that part was easy enough. The rest was all fire-wood, so anything over 6in diam was preserved....which speed up the chipping further still.

The firewood guy probably took about 3 loads to clear the lot, I think he only did one that afternoon and then came back the next day.

The tree took about 16 or so cuts to dismantle so, time-wise: considering we had to stop the road traffic for each lift, chipping and then clearing the logs out of the way, 4 hours was about right. 
Most importantly, all the gear was tip-top and ready to go, everyone showed up who was supposed to, so on this occasion we were pretty well organized....which makes such a difference when you're not worried about being overstretched or stuff breaking down....everyone can just concentrate on what they're supposed to be doing.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 6, 2008)

That is quite an outfit. You guys have climbers, riggers, photographers and cinematographers. Did I leave anyone out? Who runs that show? Nice looking homes or estates in the slide show. I've been to England and don't remember seeing many trees at all, even in the mountains. Guess I didn't get off the beaten track far enough. Keep up the good work Reg.


----------



## Reg (Nov 7, 2008)

Adkpk said:


> That is quite an outfit. You guys have climbers, riggers, photographers and cinematographers. Did I leave anyone out? Who runs that show?



That out fit is run by a Mr A. Bennet who has but a couple of full-time workers. On bigger jobs he'll just call in Freelancers like my self to help out. The guy on the camera, a proficient Arborist in his own right is also asked to come along should there be sufficient funds to budget for him, sometimes even upon request of the client. The crane company are obviously independant but we use them exclusively. The log-man is also independant.



> Nice looking homes or estates in the slide show. I've been to England and don't remember seeing many trees at all, even in the mountains. Guess I didn't get off the beaten track far enough. Keep up the good work



On the contrary there are lots to go at, although it can vary depending on which county you're in. I'm lucky working around Cheshire and Greater Manchester where there are high numbers of mature broadleaves which were planted in and around the cities over the last few centuries. However, not everyone in the industry is as fortunate. Thanks


----------



## masiman (Nov 7, 2008)

I hope you took a look at this removal Reg.


----------



## Reg (Nov 7, 2008)

masiman said:


> I hope you took a look at this removal Reg.



Yeah, looks like he got caught up in the moment....although his final work-position at least suggests he had an incline as to what was about to happen.

From memory, he posted that vid on another forum some time back and is actually a real nice guy....thankfully, still alive


----------



## mcoleman88 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nicely done Reg. I'm glad you said that all the equipment was tip-top. That's one of my biggest pet peeves. I hate when people complain about saws cutting poorly when they don't take the time to touch them up or perform any sort of maintanence.


----------



## jomoco (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice smooth professional work Reg. The crane operator was very smooth too.

You might check out the Peltor Pro Comm Plus integrated hardhat communications system, they are a great way to enhance crew safety, particularly when working with cranes.

jomoco


----------



## Reg (Nov 15, 2008)

jomoco said:


> Nice smooth professional work Reg. The crane operator was very smooth too.
> 
> You might check out the Peltor Pro Comm Plus integrated hardhat communications system, they are a great way to enhance crew safety, particularly when working with cranes.
> 
> jomoco




Well thankyou jomoco

And yes it is on the 'must have soon' list. For the first couple of lifts especially, the crane-op and I could barely see each other if not for the slightest of gaps through the canopy. I also had to carefully manouevre him/those sections out as they were badly snagged which was extra time consuming, again because our limited view.


----------



## panic101 (Nov 30, 2008)

way impressive!


----------



## Scots Climber (Dec 9, 2008)

Beautiful job there mate.


----------

